# homemade "Mary's Gone" crackers?



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

My DD loves these crackers, but they're awfully expensive. Does anyone have a recipe (or something similar) for homemade ones? She can't do gluten, nuts, dairy, eggs, or coconut.


----------



## krankedyann (May 28, 2005)

:


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm going to try making my own version of these tomorrow...I'll post the results and recipe (if they turn out) when I'm done.


----------



## ORMAL SMITH (Nov 22, 2008)

radish boy: Garlicky Flax Sesame Crackers

I found this while searching for the same recipe...This seems to be on the right track, I think all it needs is a few more seeds and you'll have it.


----------

